# Glory B Wildhaus Agility Class Photos



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

From last week, my 'baby' is doing well!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice! I would love to have a huge indoor agility place like that near me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nice! I would love to have a huge indoor agility place like that near me.


You know I count my blessings that I have this place to go, plus a great instructor. It's huge, matted, great equipment, heating and AC...

So the fact I have to drive over an hour to get there is the only down part! :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I was driving nearly an hour each way for Dena's agility classes which were outdoors in an unfenced grassy field at the Marin Humane Society. The classes only ran from April to October due to weather (we don't get rain here in the summer), so I'd gladly drive an hour for a facility like that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I drive 100 miles one way to any facility. Lovely.

Those are great photos!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish we had something like that here, too! Nice pics!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like alot of fun!

I wish there was something like that close to my house, Sin would love it!

Way to go Glory B!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LaRen616 said:


> That looks like alot of fun!
> 
> *I wish there was something like that close to my house*, Sin would love it!
> 
> Way to go Glory B!!!!


I wish there was something like this close to my house too!!!! :wild:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice! She looks like she has beautiful form over the jump. And a cute butt too!!! (must run in the family  )


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Very nice! She looks like she has beautiful form over the jump. And a cute butt too!!! (must run in the family  )




:wild:

:rofl:

At first I thought you were hitting on her!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glory B looks fantastic! When will you begin trialing her?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!

Glory in all her glory! 

What a great athlete she is!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Glory B looks great!!!! Look at her go!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You must be so proud!!! Great job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TaraM1285 said:


> Glory B looks fantastic! *When will you begin trialing her?*


MAYBE in the spring of 2011. Maybe.

She's still pretty emotionally immature (as in 'puppylike') and physically she's changing too. So the control of her body with take offs, landings, turns, jump heights, etc. aren't the same for her from one month to the next! 

That said, she's really progressing well. Her ability to perform each individual piece of equipment is great! She rarely knocks a bar, her contacts are wonderful, and she weaves like a champ.

It's all the space between the obstacles, the stuff (handling) I'm in charge of :wild: that we have to keep working on (and that I am still working on with Bretta!)

PLUS, there's also the cost to consider. Trialing 2 dogs will start adding up!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glory B looks all grown up and enjoying herself on the course!
I hear you about the puppy brain, the enthusiasm they have is such a joy to be around :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> i hear you about the puppy brain, the enthusiasm they have is such a joy to be around :wub:


Exactly!

Such a difference between different breeds and their levels of maturity. There have been Border Collies with MACH's at 2 yrs old! That's CRAZY! Same age I start out with my GSD's...


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like alot of fun!...and warm in the winter.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She looks great!! great pictures!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

You can really see the intensity in her face! She's beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if there was anything remotely close i would seriously consider agility with Shelby. She has the energy and the lighter body to do it! thanks for sharing. Very cool!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> PLUS, there's also the cost to consider. Trialing 2 dogs will start adding up!


I heard that !!!!!!!!! Try 3 !  Been awhile since doing 3. 

Glory B looks great ! Yes, nice kick butt training place there !


----------

